# [Chaosium] ALONE AGAINST THE FROST for Call of Cthulhu - Now available as 120 page softcover book



## Michael O'Brien (Feb 27, 2020)

Now available as 120 page softcover book! - ALONE AGAINST THE FROST.







Armed with a pencil, some roleplaying dice, and a copy of the Call of Cthulhu Rulebook or the Call of Cthulhu Starter Set, you are ready to brave the remote wilderness as one of MU’s youngest ever professors! Dare you take on the challenge? If the answer is yes, then don’t forget to wrap up warm! It can get mighty cold out there...

Originally released over 30 years ago, this new edition of ALONE AGAINST THE FROST has been completely revised and updated for Call of Cthulhu 7th edition—over 650 entries, complete with new illustrations and an afterword by the original author.

Available now direct from Chaosium, includes PDF.


----------

